# swell.gr : VW Golf Mk6 Week



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there guys.

Last weeks detail was a modified Golf MK6 GTI, which enter swell detail store, for lots of different tasks. 

Before assesing the paintwork, interior had some issues. A deep scratch on drivers seat, had to be repaired and treat the rest of the leather interior. 

Some before and afters on the seat. 








 







 







 








 







 







 

Rest of the treatment was performed by the Zaino twins . Z-9 and Z-10 
Mf towel after drivers seat.








 







 







 

Plastic interior was treated with CG Inner clean, and glasses cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal 








 







 

Golfs white paint, had lots of deep scratches, despite it's hardness. 

Starting with claying and paint depth readings. 
Lacking a parking space , paint was badly contaminated.

Next was compounding and polishing stage. Trying various combos of polishes and pads, it turned out that only Menzerna Fast Gloss 500 with wool pad could correct the defects. Next step was polishing/refining with Menzerna Power Finish 2500 . 

Some 50/50 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 

Before and after shots. 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 








 







 

Zaino treatment on the white Enkei's as well. 
ZAIO and Clear Seal.








 

Exterior trim was dressed with Auto Finesse Revive. 








 

Last thing of the detail was sealing the paint. 
One layer of superb Wet Glaze 2.0 , and a layer of Auto Finesse Spirit followed. 
Next morning same combo followed to add depth and shine to the finish.
So here is the white little beast completed.








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 







 








 








 








 








 








 

Ending the detail, it's little brother came in for it's regular protection detail. 
ZAIO for starters as a base and 3 layers of ZFX'ed z2 and a final wipedown with Z-8. 








 








 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 







 

Thanks  
mike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work as always Mike!
The white paint looks absolutely awesome!
Like the wheels too :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job as always


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Exceptional work Mike!
Congrats!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work on both of them mike


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great work


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a stunning motor! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike stunning work again how did you find the spirit with WG2 compared to the cooper s with the WG2&Vantage both look amazing in pics but what's your opinion , thanks Derek


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Both look stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great work Mike, some really nice pic's how you catcher the 50/50 on the correctional work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind comments :thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Mike stunning work again how did you find the spirit with WG2 compared to the cooper s with the WG2&Vantage both look amazing in pics but what's your opinion , thanks Derek


Derek I can't really judge the outcome because both waxes were applied to different colours.
Both waxes are really good and give excellent finish .
I have been very pleased with both waxes whereever I have used them.
Finaly Wet Glaze 2.0 is awesome with every combination i have tried it with
Sealant or Carnauba wax.

mike


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work as always Mike - looks very wet indeed for white! I got good results with Spirit on a Mk5 Candy White GTI - seems to suit the colour very well!

Russ.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the GTi - great finish. It just needs black VW badges


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great works as always:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

(Duplicate post)


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work Mike:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

first it was two Alfa Spider, next were two Porsches ,
Now its two white golfs.

What should we expect next?

Excellent job Mike on both cars.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

just some quick questions pls....

Just wondering how you managed to get the scratch out of the driver seat?

And

I thought all VAG cars leather was coated preventing leather feeds from working.

Never fed mine yet.

Love the finish on the CW going to add some Wet Glaze to my kit.

Cheers


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

amazing look from wet glaze 2.0


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys for your kind comments.



nc35 said:


> just some quick questions pls....
> 
> Just wondering how you managed to get the scratch out of the driver seat?
> 
> ...


Hi there buddy, leather was sanded, repaired with leather specific products, and dyed.

Due to increased taxing some dealerships, don't import cars with the factory leather interior, and use after market companies if someone needs leather interior. That was the case with the white GTI, in this detail.

I m not sure which type of coating are you referring to, but I always feed leather interior after cleaning.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent Work Mike!


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Lovely Job an both White VW....
I love u did with the scratch on the Leather seat!!!


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

well another great result..i dont like the wheels though...


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work Mike
Always perfect results!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work on both of those cars Mike , the Whites look rich and deep in colour:thumb:

Mario*


----------

